# I want to try Flyfishing



## MissionBay (Jun 29, 2007)

I want to try flyfishing but I dont want to have to spend a arm and a leg buying a rod & reel. So let me know what I need and how much it is going to cost.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

well what are you looking to catch?


----------



## MissionBay (Jun 29, 2007)

bay fishing trout & reds


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Hola Senor, 
Try the cortland current II reel paired up with a TFO 8wt, or a Echo rod. They run somewhere in the 90.00 range for the reel, TFO= about 150-230, Echo= about 130. The fly line runs about 65.00. Take a lesson, it will help cut down on the "I feel like flogging water" feeling. Good Luck!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would start with a lesson or class to get a better idea on if your going to like fly fishing and what level equipment you should get. If you get the wrong outfit you will just get frustrated and loose interest. A better outfit will make learning easier and if you don't like it it will have some resale value.

Some of the packages outfits aren't too bad. I saw good deals on Redington setups, Cabelas & Bass pro have entry level combos. Its always best to go to a dedicated fly tackle shop and see what hey have and recommend.

FTU and Stacy Trimble at Seaworthy give intro lessons and classes on a fairly regular basis, as do many of the fly fishing clubs. Or go with a guide or friend first this will really speed up the learning curve.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

You will have so much fun doing it i own a hobbs creek 8wt from bass pro that i paid
100$ for and it came with rod,reel,tippet,and a travel tube that is a good first setup and fly's will cost about 1.50$-5.50$ each if you want to buy them!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you happen to be in Houston, go by Fishing Tackle Unlimited and get with Capt Chris Phillips. FTU has an 8 wt. entry level outfit, both 2 and 4 piece, that is priced right. Chris will also be happy to get you set up with what you might need to get started. They also have a casting pond outside where you can try the outfit before buying. 

The Texas Flyfishers of Houston meet the last Tuesday of each month at the Four Points Sheraton (on the Southwest Frwy, southbound, between Kirby and Buffalo Speedway) from 7-9 pm. You can get a lot of free advice here. 
Also, if you are interested in fly tying, Andy Packmore at Fishing Tackle Unlimited holds a fly tying one Thursday night once a month, I'm not sure which but I'm sure they will tell you if you call. 

Tight lines, AC


----------



## hightailangler (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey, check out www.hightailangler.com. That's my web site. I run fly fishing charters out of Port O'Connor. All gear furnished, plus photos.


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

well bass pro has a 8 wt for 100 the cabelas is about the same and cut rate has a 8 wt for 120 it comes with the travel tube and it comes spooled and its a custom rod made by them but im in the same position as u i want to try it but i dont want to spend a s**t load of money so i look it up on the internet so research it


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Spend you $$ on your rod, and not your reel. Also dont skimp on the fly line. Your rod and fly line is what you need to focus on, money wise. IMO, reel is the least important part.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

deebo said:


> Spend you $$ on your rod, and not your reel. Also dont skimp on the fly line. Your rod and fly line is what you need to focus on, money wise. IMO, reel is the least important part.


amen. Also, as said, if you go too cheap, your gonna hate it. I had a cheap set up several years ago and got so frustrated with it that it just became a dust collector. I threw a nice medium priced set up just recently and became hooked again. Its worth it to spend a few more bucks and get a nice rod and line. Other wise, just get another baitcaster.


----------



## TarponWes (Jul 7, 2006)

munson said:


> amen. Also, as said, if you go too cheap, your gonna hate it. I had a cheap set up several years ago and got so frustrated with it that it just became a dust collector. I threw a nice medium priced set up just recently and became hooked again. Its worth it to spend a few more bucks and get a nice rod and line. Other wise, just get another baitcaster.


I second this and Deebo's msg. An entry level flyrod can be adequate in freshwater more often than saltwater because typically there is less wind and closer targets in freshwater. I would spend the same, or even a little more money, on a used, mid to high priced rod vs. a new beginner rod. Some of the mid to high-priced rods are discounted when a new series is replacing one that has been around for a while. Fishing Tackle Unlimited does this from time to time. You can also get deals on the internet (EBay), but you may have problems with the warranty coverage if you purchase certain brands from an individual rather than an authorized dealer. No used fly lines, though. This is tough when you are beginning because it is hard to appreciate the differences in the rods and their prices until you have had enough time to learn how to cast. Good luck--it's definitely worth it!!!


----------

